# Kanji translation



## da_mich* (Apr 30, 2021)

Hello,
does anybody know the brand of this knife? I can read only "登録 Registration 正... Masa... 手打Handmade". Thanks for help.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Apr 30, 2021)

正恒 - Masatsune, seems like a pretty obscure maker


----------



## da_mich* (Apr 30, 2021)

Thank you very much


----------

